# are Cadian Shock Troopers on Space Marine level?



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

Cadian Shock Troopers are widley known as being some of the best troops throughout the imperium

are they on space marine level?


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Yes, because the Cadians are 7'6 post-humans with inhuman strength...wait, they're not?

How about a bunch of special organs that allow them to 1. Continue fighting despite taking catastrophic damage 2. Fight in areas that they normally couldn't without the appropriate gear (poisonous atmospheres, low oxygen environments, vacuum for short amount of time). No? Poop.

Well, at least they have centuries of battle experience to fall back on, right? What? They're combat effective for 20, 30, maybe 40 years tops?

Thankfully they have the best gear the Imperium can offer. Power armor as standard load out and semi-automatic, armor-piercing, rocket launchers, right? No?

Hrm. Well, who needs that stuff, anyway, right?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...t440173a&prodId=prod2070014&rootCatGameStyle=

Infantry Squad

WS BS S T W I A Ld Sv
Guardsman 3 3 3 3 1 3 1 7 5+
Sergeant 3 3 3 3 1 3 2 8 5+


http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440273a&prodId=prod1060074
WS BS S T W I A Ld Sv
Space Marine Sergeant 4 4 4 4 1 4 2 9 3+
Space Marine 4 4 4 4 1 4 1 8 3+

Hmmm which would you rather have in game?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Sure you didn't mean Kasrkins when you had this post in mind? They may be somewhat on par with a marine on a 2-3 on one basis as they often have limited genetic enhancement and the best gear a guardsman can get.

Now if you mean regular cadians then the answer is no....by a large margin.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Sure you didn't mean Kasrkins when you had this post in mind? They may be somewhat on par with a marine on a 2-3 on one basis as they often have limited genetic enhancement and the best gear a guardsman can get.
> 
> Now if you mean regular cadians then the answer is no....by a large margin.


Where did you read that they were enhanced genetically?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Its mentioned in 1-2 books I read can't remember their titles, but its said something about a few of them having minor genetic enhancements. Not sure if it was kasrkins or some other group of storm trooper though.


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

Of all the posts by emperorguard500 this has to be the most retarded i've seen.

I can only think of one possible way to redeem this. _Are Cadians good enough to be recruited as space marines?_ other than that I have no clue what he could possibly be on about.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

GiftofChaos1234 said:


> Of all the posts by emperorguard500 this has to be the most retarded i've seen.
> 
> I can only think of one possible way to redeem this. _Are Cadians good enough to be recruited as space marines?_ other than that I have no clue what he could possibly be on about.


The answer to that question is...probably not.

But why not!?! They're bad ass, right?

Well, it's more than that. I think their genes have probably been tainted a bit by the proximity of the Eye of Terror.

Could some Cadians become Space Marines? Very likely. I don't think it'd be a good idea to found a Chapter there, though. 

I'm not talking about obvious Chaos mutations, but the tests on the population of a possible Chapter World are very stringent.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

LukeValantine said:


> Its mentioned in 1-2 books I read can't remember their titles, but its said something about a few of them having minor genetic enhancements. Not sure if it was kasrkins or some other group of storm trooper though.


Inquisitorial Storm Troopers I believe.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

No _Emperorguard500_, no they're not. Not even close.


----------



## Marius_Ruberu (Feb 15, 2012)

The Imperial guard as a whole, yes, Cadian shock troops, no. I will take a chimera over a rhino any day, same with the Russ over a predator, any day of the week. But crappy moral and pitiful armour over nerves of steel and beautiful yellow power armour, no comparison.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh your back....how....refreshing..


----------



## Robfu (Feb 14, 2012)

I wonder if the OP is referring to fluff or the abstracts of game rules.
I can explain this with the following:
Space Marine BS:4 WS:4 trained for a hundred years.
Veteran Trooper BS:4 WS:3 trained for 10
ok so only a difference of one point in WS for much less training. I believe the point the SM gets is due to size, similar to the WS 4 that Ogruns get.
If you look at IG Commanders and Commissars, they have BS 4 and WS 4 for far less training than a SM.
You could compare to SM scouts, I guess.
So in game terms there doesn't seem to be a big difference in the training and skills.
I would say that differences in toughness skills compared to common weaponry is the bigger difference when comparing things to SMs.
I really don't think the SM benefit in the translation from fluff into the rules. I think SM are made less than they are when looked at through the abstraction of game rules.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Trust me, he's not.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

wow this is possibly the most retarded question i have ever seen

the answer is a big f*cking NO!

also


> Cadian Shock Troopers are widley known as being some of the best troops throughout the imperium


, where have you got this shiz from?? really? maybe in the imperial guard in general but nowhere near in the imperium as a whole


----------



## Matheau (Nov 30, 2010)

hailene said:


> Well, at least they have centuries of battle experience to fall back on, right? What? They're combat effective for 20, 30, maybe 40 years tops?


Really, how long does it take them to lose their helmet and learn how to yell "For the Emperor!" and charge straight at the enemy firing randomly?


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Robfu said:


> I wonder if the OP is referring to fluff or the abstracts of game rules.
> I can explain this with the following:
> Space Marine BS:4 WS:4 trained for a hundred years.
> Veteran Trooper BS:4 WS:3 trained for 10
> ...


Well, if we went by fluff, then all Space Marines would have re-rollable 2+ invuln saves, all their weapons would be assault 8, they would have T8 and S8, each would have 3 wounds, and they would all have fleet. Not to mention each space marine would cost 800 points to field.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Trololololololol..............

How long is this kinda thing gonna go on for?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Guys. Keep it cool. :threaten: 

If you think this is crap, then post elsewhere.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Cadian Shock Troopers are amongst the elite of the Guard, but they're still short of Space Marines.


----------

